# Is the Surf Getting Right?



## big D.

Is the Surf Getting Right in Galveston & Surfside?


----------



## Part Timer

I think its still going to be dirty with the predicted winds, but it should stay flat at least through tomorrow. Hopefully at least. I think im going to give it a try in the a.m.


----------



## LingKiller

Color is getting a little better today and surf has calmed down to very fish-able conditions. I am going in the morning to beach in front of last water tower before SLP Galveston side if anyone wants to join come on. PM me if you want.. Plan on being in the water at daylight...


----------



## beerdruid

Looking at Swellinfo for Surfside it looks like Sunday morning might be the day to go.


----------



## Surf Rodder

big D. said:


> Is the Surf Getting Right in Galveston & Surfside?


Bro, you're reading my mind. Forecast of NE winds beginning early Friday could mean excellent beachfront Saturday. Then again, weather forecasters in Houston are the only people who are consistantly wrong and still get to keep their positions. Doesn't happen in the engineering world.... Whud Up?


----------



## SurfHippie

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday a.m.


----------



## iamatt

SurfHippie said:


> I'll be there Saturday and Sunday a.m.


We'll be out there #5 too chunking crab at night and see what we see.


----------



## Instigator

*Me too, maybe*

I may be right there with you iamatt. Catching those blacktips yesterday got my fever up pretty good. If you see a black Tundra cruise up with way too much **** in it mid Saturday it'll be me.


----------



## NOCREEK

big D. said:


> Is the Surf Getting Right in Galveston & Surfside?


Yes! I caught trout and a decent shark in SS Monday and it was dirty! Just getting better toward the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only

Green water was 500 yards out a crystal beach , and a roller now and then . it's going to get right if the wind stays the same next couple days !


----------



## yer_corks_under

I think the wind changes tonight, then a couple of tide changes and the san will be right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Fished between 5 and 6 today and it was dirty as it gets. Bummer cuz it's plenty flat enough to fish....


----------



## beerdruid

Today looks to be SW winds most of the day. Predicted winds for Saturday are out of the north. A full day of north wind leads me to believe Sunday will be the best day. Going to try and hit early Sunday morning around access #4.


----------



## gray gost

going to surfside and try it. looking for loose sand report. access 4 5 or condos. what is best bet for not getting stuck going in?


----------



## iamatt

gray gost said:


> going to surfside and try it. looking for loose sand report. access 4 5 or condos. what is best bet for not getting stuck going in?


Point it straight and punch it. Never had problems getting in with any of my FWD vehicles. Have jeep and another 4x4 if really bad but the entrances usually seem ok as long as you keep it straight watch your right side for traffic and go for it. One of us should be down there to pull yah out if needed ;-)


----------



## beerdruid

> going to surfside and try it. looking for loose sand report. access 4 5 or condos. what is best bet for not getting stuck going in?


Be careful on access 4 entrance for potholes. There are some large ones but they are easy to see. I drive this entrance all the time with 2WD. Once on the beach you can drive up and down between most other access points with little issue.


----------



## dan_wrider

Just got an update from a friend on Access 5.
Gafftop and hardhead city he said. Not a single trout and the blue/green water is WAY beyond the 3rd.
I got friends driving from Tyler this weekend because of the predictions and my pumping them up.
Thanks again swellinfo


----------



## Surf Rodder

Your picture shows that the NNE winds have arrived along the coast (Having surfed all my life I know offshore winds when I see them.) Give it a little time. We're in a four-tides-per-day cycle right now. It should clean up a bit. Sat. should at least be good for yaking baits 200-300 yards out. I'm ready....


----------



## iamatt

I see good water not too far out there! Looks smooth too ! I'll take it anyway I can. How soon we forget the 3 feet of seaweed on the beach from last year. Usually some good water in the pocket on the jetties if they insist on throwing artificial. Grabbing my **** tonight and be out there been a bad week can't wait to be able to just sit down and relax and wait for that clicker to go off.


----------



## big D.

Anyone hitting the Galveston surf tomorrow morning? Any live shots of the surf? Worth driving down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Rodder

Almost always worth driving down *but I've done a whole lot more 'driving down' than I have 'ripping lips' these last two years.* Before moving to Seattle in 1990 seemed EVERYTIME I hit the beach I caught at least 2-3 fish over 20lbs. (20 lbs. is my line of demarcation as to whether it was 'worth driving down.') Almost ashamed to admit that I *almost* took a picture of the 4 lb. Gafttop I caught today.

Man, the times they are a changin' (and I'm not EVEN going to go political on that...).


----------



## NOCREEK

^^^^ Ummmmm....forgive me, pic of shame, somebody's got to do it Lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt

Thats pretty good but should see some of those croakers that were biting.


----------



## Surf Rodder

*NOOCREEK, bro, thanks for suffering my shame for me.* The pic blessed me.

Truth be told I had that big gafttop on pliers and went back into the surf to lift the sand off of him (they have a great color to them when photo'd right). After one more heavy drag of him against the bottom he was free. I could have herded him back towards shore but found myself smiling thinking,_ "man, I can't even get a picture of a gafttop."_ ("Come on, man!!!") I think it might have been the LORD humbling me. HE's pretty faithful in that way. In every way....


----------



## NOCREEK

Lol that pic was from last Monday , I caught two that big and one of the stuck me between the fingers.! They were both released to rob someone else's croaker and fin them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Rodder

Alright, I gotta tell now, you raised the bar by *braggin*' that you caught *TWO* of them. Man, this thread's goin' to pot. :rotfl:


----------



## artys_only

Surf is right as rain now , Monday will be the last day , then is going to blow ! Back to SW


----------



## Astros13

I took the family out to Surfside for a day at the beach. All fish were caught during the last hour of daylight. We were throwing live shrimp.


----------



## beerdruid

> I took the family out to Surfside for a day at the beach. All fish were caught during the last hour of daylight. We were throwing live shrimp.


I knew Sunday was going to be the day! Dammit! I wasn't able to go. Bummer... Nice catch man.


----------



## therocket37

Man those surf cams look good I need to haul down there after work if I can.


----------



## artys_only

Sleep in this morning , just got to SS , access 4 this is what it looks like , south wind starting to dirty things up , still way fish able , going to wait out for evening bite ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

Your missing the bite as you type.


----------



## artys_only

Jumped in for a quick wade wind SSE has picked up to 15 mph ! No more flat surf ! Water still ok , picked up 2 on trout crack  here is water condition now .
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willygee

Astros13 said:


> I took the family out to Surfside for a day at the beach. All fish were caught during the last hour of daylight. We were throwing live shrimp.


Astros, how did the surf look Sunday morn or wereyou out there a little later? I considered going to SS crack of dawn but I was out at Sargent with the fam and friends at a rental. Couldnt justify going down that way even though i knew it would be more clear (had to be out of the rental by noon) so gave it a shot there and nada (dirty surf but a little flat). Noticed a bunch of something slapping the top but couldnt figure out what they were - was all around (something small black on top and silver sides and it was not mullet).

Highlight of the trip (aside from a great time with fam and friends) was catching a big ugly in the ICW and my first keeper flounder!


----------



## fishingtwo

Willygee Those were shad you saw slapping the water.


----------



## Goose Lover

Those waves are looking a little sporty. 

Try grabbing a flopping trout in those waves with a Mirrolure hanging out of its mouth.


----------



## Astros13

willygee said:


> Astros, how did the surf look Sunday morn or wereyou out there a little later? I considered going to SS crack of dawn but I was out at Sargent with the fam and friends at a rental. Couldnt justify going down that way even though i knew it would be more clear (had to be out of the rental by noon) so gave it a shot there and nada (dirty surf but a little flat). Noticed a bunch of something slapping the top but couldnt figure out what they were - was all around (something small black on top and silver sides and it was not mullet).
> 
> Highlight of the trip (aside from a great time with fam and friends) was catching a big ugly in the ICW and my first keeper flounder!


Water was not flat at all when I was out there Sunday evening but it was green inside the guts. It was rough and had a few waves go over my head that caught me of guard. We fished the second gut 3rd sandbar was too deep to get to despite the low tide. We could have caught alot more if we weren't to slow unhooking fish and putting them thru the stringer. It was every cast as soon as the shrimp hit the water you either hook up or miss a fish. We had 2 big surf rods with some cut whiting we caught but they went untouched.


----------



## willygee

fishingtwo said:


> Willygee Those were shad you saw slapping the water.


thanks for the edumacation! what is that a sign of - spawning ritual? i tried a few things once a saw them - first was a topwater cuz I mistook it as predator fish hitting on top. then i switched to a spoon and did hook up on something big but got off before I got a good look (either a smack or nice sized trout) - guessing it was a smack cuz earlier something big broke off my gulp shrimp under a popping cork. it didnt appear that there was anything that were chasing the shad - is there a go to for a situation like that - is anything really chasing the shad - gotta believe with all that activity predator fish had to be around? chalk it up to another lesson learned...


----------



## Solodaddio

willygee said:


> thanks for the edumacation! what is that a sign of - spawning ritual? i tried a few things once a saw them - first was a topwater cuz I mistook it as predator fish hitting on top. then i switched to a spoon and did hook up on something big but got off before I got a good look (either a smack or nice sized trout) - guessing it was a smack cuz earlier something big broke off my gulp shrimp under a popping cork. it didnt appear that there was anything that were chasing the shad - is there a go to for a situation like that - is anything really chasing the shad - gotta believe with all that activity predator fish had to be around? chalk it up to another lesson learned...


Jacks or smack. You threw what I would of chose, first a topwater. Then a spoon with a fast retrieve is ideal with a situation like that!


----------



## therocket37

I gave it a go after work yesterday, fished 6:15-830 west end galvez. Picked up two 16'' trout on lil jons and a couple ladyfish, lost a couple trout that slammed the lil jon about 5 feet from me one of them I saw slam it, it was pretty cool. It was pretty sporty out there.


----------



## Solodaddio

artys only said:


> Jumped in for a quick wade wind SSE has picked up to 15 mph ! No more flat surf ! Water still ok , picked up 2 on trout crack  here is water condition now .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheater!


----------



## willygee

Solodaddio said:


> Jacks or smack. You threw what I would of chose, first a topwater. Then a spoon with a fast retrieve is ideal with a situation like that!


yeah after that unknown fish i was throwin that spoon until my arm near fell off... fast retrieve as first then varied it up and only managed to foul hook a small jack crevalle... so you are right - smacks and jacks...


----------

